# Birthday Surprises



## Anubis (Jul 12, 2011)

Given that I have one (just secured the last piece of it an hour ago) and wanted to share, I thought I might as well start a new thread and solicit the biggest / most over the top birthday surprise/gift that you've done for spouse or SO. Maybe we can all steal ideas from each other for future years... :smthumbup:

My fiance and I enjoy going to concerts, but this year has been quiet music-wise. There was exactly one concert that she wanted to go to this year - her favorite band - not the biggest band but one that's had a few hits in the charts over the years. She had tickets for their local show, including meeting the band. (We've met them on previous tours and I found out the bassist is a huge fan of my work). Some of the bands song lyrics are being sewn into her wedding dress at this very time.

She spent the day of the show in the ER, getting a kidney to bladder stent removed - third time in the ER/Hospital in 4 days. A no show for the show obviously. That was a couple months ago. She is still bummed out.

Her birthday was yesterday, but I'm out of town. The band had been touring Europe, but is back and playing a show halfway across the country this weekend. You can probably guess where this is going...

Non stop airline tickets, upgraded to First class on the outbound leg.
Limo from the airport to the hotel.
Top Floor Executive suite at the Ritz-Carlton.
Upon arrival, two gifts will be wrapped and awaiting in the room: Tickets to the show, including meeting the band, and a 1 pound Reeses Peanut Butter cup.
Limo from the hotel to the show.

I told her to expect to be unavailable this upcoming weekend and plan accordingly, but nothing more. Going to be cryptic when it comes time to pack. I'm going to see how far we can make it before she figures out what the trip is for...



I've told her several times she's made me happier than I can put into words - maybe this can do some explaining that words can't.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

:smthumbup: :smthumbup:

^ deserved 4 thumbs up!

How exciting... I can understand how you'd be bursting to share this. Well done on the planning and the details. It sounds absolutely wonderful. I hope you'll report back and share how it was?


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

To answer your question... the most over the top thing I've done for my husband, was arranged for him to fly a helicopter. Needless to say, he was surprised, nervous, excited. 

He was given a lesson first, including theory. I waited, had a cup of tea, wasn't expecting to go for a ride but the pilot encouraged me to jump in the back. Then it was me who was surprised, nervous, excited. The pilot handed over the controls quite quickly. It was a pretty amazing experience for him. He was exhilarated afterwards. 

Most over the top he's done for me, I knew we were going away... but he'd booked a show I really wanted to see, arrived to hotel and flowers were waiting for me in the room, took me to a lovely restaurant and presented me with a gift of jewellery that he'd designed with a local jeweler. I was stunned. It was beautiful.

Moments that haven't cost much money... he's set up our dining room like a restaurant, cooked us dinner, we both dressed up. Rainy night at home, he's moved our mattress to our living room, lots of cushions, Casablanca at the ready, pajamas, popcorn, wine and sweet treats. I love those times.


----------



## Anubis (Jul 12, 2011)

heartsbeating said:


> :smthumbup: :smthumbup:
> 
> ^ deserved 4 thumbs up!
> 
> How exciting... I can understand how you'd be bursting to share this. Well done on the planning and the details. It sounds absolutely wonderful. I hope you'll report back and share how it was?


I'll be glad to check back in with the results. I'm curious just how far across the country we'll make it before she figures it out - she's a very smart girl. 

The things you've shared are very smile worthy  and sound like treasured memories that both of you will hang on to.


----------



## unheld (Sep 20, 2013)

Not exactly "over the top," but still much appreciated by wifey because it took a little creativity and planning.

I did an all-purse birthday. Got her a nice dressy purse and put some tickets to a play, some diamond earrings and a book of matches from the restaurant where I was taking her to dinner before the show in it.

Then I got her a regular everyday purse and put in lotsa small and fun stuff she likes, like a paperback, some of her favorite gum, some Dove chocolates, some makeup and hand cream, a gift certificate to Blockbuster and a bunch of other knicknacks in it.

Then I got her a bath caddy basket and filled it with soaps and body lotions and a louffa and bath beads and stuff.

Then I got her a knapsack and packed it with sunscreen, a new bikini, sunglasses, a coupla paperbacks and a picture of a tropical beach and put that in it before taking her on a weekend getaway to the beach.


----------



## CaptainLOTO (Nov 6, 2013)

I bought my wife a Porsche 911 off eBay. It was vintage and fairly inexpensive, but it was the exact model, color and style she had wanted since she was 16 years old. (Her dad had one picked out for her and was ready to buy it but decided not to because "you're not smart enough to drive a stick shift.") I had it shipped straight to the mechanic for restoration. (All without her knowledge at this point.)

I took her on a trip to Vegas (it was business for me & just fun for her to come along). Upon our return, we stopped at the mechanic on our way home from the airport to pickup my car - which the mechanic was doing some minor maintenance on.

Her Porsche was sitting in the mechanics parking lot (she still didn't know it was hers). As soon as we pull in, she starts eyeing it and telling me we should check to see who it belongs to and if its for sale. I played it cool.

We go in to pickup the keys for my car and she asks the mechanic whose car the Porsche is and if they might be willing to sell it. He says "let me check" and comes back with a clip board that has the title and keys and hands it to her and says "Happy Birthday."

She was stunned to say the least.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

c'mon Anubis...! How was the weekend?


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

No one should ever try treat those 1pound Reese's cups! 

That's just insane!


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

CaptainLOTO said:


> I bought my wife a Porsche 911 off eBay. It was vintage and fairly inexpensive, but it was the exact model, color and style she had wanted since she was 16 years old. (Her dad had one picked out for her and was ready to buy it but decided not to because "you're not smart enough to drive a stick shift.") I had it shipped straight to the mechanic for restoration. (All without her knowledge at this point.)
> 
> I took her on a trip to Vegas (it was business for me & just fun for her to come along). Upon our return, we stopped at the mechanic on our way home from the airport to pickup my car - which the mechanic was doing some minor maintenance on.
> 
> ...


:allhail:

I thought having sex 7 times on his birthday making him hurt for a few days was good..............:scratchhead::scratchhead:


----------



## Anubis (Jul 12, 2011)

heartsbeating said:


> How exciting... I can understand how you'd be bursting to share this. Well done on the planning and the details. It sounds absolutely wonderful. I hope you'll report back and share how it was?


Sorry for the delay in response, but I did promise you I would let you know how it went.

In 3 words: *Better than Planned* :smthumbup:

Since I have photos, here's the long version...

Nearly everyone knew around us, including her parents, knew what was up, but they all kept the secret. She and her best friend at work had spent the week trying to guess what my plans were for the weekend, and the best they could come up was maybe a trip to a city a couple hours south of here. 

When we got up Friday morning, I got us to packing our bags, and she was thinking road trip, not plane trip, and whenever I fly I always leave out real early (we had a noon flight). There was a tense moment when I mentioned for her to bring her Band Hoodie and she asked (she had been doing a little 20-questions style asking that morning) if it had anything to do with the band. I gave a weasel-answer to deflect, the only time I wasn't fully truthful. As we were driving on the highway to the airport, when we approached the intersection of the highway that would take us to the above mentioned city to the south, I actually got into the exit lane and started to exit, only to jerk out at the very last possible second with a big "psych" She laughed hard at that. :rofl:

When we got to the airport, the ticket agent and TSA guy both played along in not letting her know the destination. When we got the the gate and she saw where were where headed, she got confused and posted to her facebook account "What is in _city X_?". Her friends in the know started replying things like "In a few hours, you", and kept up the suspense. :rofl: She just chilled and went with the flow. We had a pleasant and smooth flight, having missed the bad snow storms by a day.

When we got to the destination airport and towards the baggage claim, there was a limo driver in proper livery with a sign with my name on it. Walked up to him, confirmed identity and he said "And I'm taking you to the Ritz-Carlton, correct?", leaving my fiance slack-jawed. (I can't stop smiling at this point). 










When we got to the hotel, the concierge had not only placed the items I sent on ahead in the suite (as seen above), he did a couple additional things on his own. There was the band's second most-recent CD playing on repeat when walked in the door, and a birthday cake and bottle of wine in ice was waiting on the table, with her name written on the plate in chocolate, and cards for her.

My fiance was confused for a minute, not sure exactly what was going on, as she knew the band's original tour schedule, but didn't know they were playing here this weekend (it was added mid-tour and doesn't appear on the tour t-shirt). Anyway, a classic movie-style, blubbering, crying, smiling-through-her-tears, extended embrace happened next as she was overwhelmed realizing the extent of what was happening.

Dinner at the Grill was excellent (we ate in the hotel the entire time) and they brought her butter cake with 'Happy Birthday' spelled out in chocolate without asking. We chilled out the hotel and she spent her time doing things she wanted to do (crafts and books she had brought), until time for the concert.

The show went as well as I could have imagined. The previous nights concert was canceled due to the ice and snow, but they made it to our show. Instead of standing outside, we were let inside to wait in the warmth. We went to the meet and greet with the band, were in the front of the line, got the CD that was in the room and her Hoodie signed by all the band members and photos taken with them, then we got to see a mini performance of their latest singles that was played live for the radio station sponsoring the show (only the meet and greet people in the audience) . Concert finally begins and we were in the front row and shockingly, because of the venue design with a lot of seats and tiny front pit, no one was tried to squash us by pushing forward the entire time.

Our view looked like this... (That's my fiance's head in the picture)










And she got to reach out touch (and high-five) the lead signer throughout the concert. The only thing she didn't get was the set list, which the bassist gave to the girl next to her.

And the post-show was just as good. Enjoyed the room. Relaxed. Some seriously great sex. :awink: Sunday brunch was Takei-level Ohhhh-Myyyy. Smooth trip back home. A memory she will treasure for the rest of her life.


...And my American Express card was all glowing and melty and in need of cooling off.....


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

heheh..... FANTASTIC!!

I'm so pleased you both had an amazing time. It's wonderful to read. I was smiling just reading your post and the excitement in your words! A virtual high-five your way. Good stuff.


----------



## Anubis (Jul 12, 2011)

heartsbeating said:


> heheh..... FANTASTIC!!
> 
> I'm so pleased you both had an amazing time. It's wonderful to read. I was smiling just reading your post and the excitement in your words! A virtual high-five your way. Good stuff.


Thanks.  She's worth it to me.

A couple people have asked me what am I going to do next year to top it? My answer: I'm not going to even try. Sometimes the planets just align... and you just go with the flow. If I plotted a graph of the 'coolness' of birthday gifts I have been getting her each year, then to keep on the current trajectory, in 2015 I would need to send her up to the International Space Station for a month. :rofl:


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

ooh International Space Station... complete with a Reese's meteor shower?

Going with the flow sounds like a great approach. I think it's the variety, and thoughtfulness that make these moments particularly special. I'm sure it will be a celebration she fondly looks back on for many years to come.


----------

